# Selling by owner - how to handle people just driving up



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We will be putting up our place for sale by owner very soon. I think odds are that most people who see the ad on CL or other places will call first (I will ask for them to do that). But we will also have a sign outside and by the main road. What is the best way to politely ask someone who simply drives up to make an appointment to see the house?

I do not mind showing the property itself but I do not feel very comfortable with people coming inside while my DH is not home. I assume that when a house is put up for sale, a lot of people just go see it so that they can see it, not because they are looking to buy a house (I have seen this with a house I had for sale with a realtor in the past - it seems that everyone in the subdivision wanted to go look). 

I guess I used to be very naive until I met DH (who is a cop). Now if someone we do not know asks to use the bathroom, I immediately think they are checking for a medicine cabinet. (I know, I know ... they probably just need to use the bathroom but there are some characters who use that excuse.) 

If we listed our house with a realtor, I think it would be okay to say "please contact our agent so he/she can show you the property" but since there is no agent ...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

When you put the sign out front make sure you note on it "By Appointment Only"

If they still stop and ask, just politely tell them no.

Oh and be sure to let us know when you put it up for sale. Also Please post a link to the CL ad.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Perhaps to make it a little less formal and intimidating, than "By Appointment Only", put "Please Call For Information or to Arrange a Visit!" This would be a bit more inviting. You don't want to turn away one potential customer. House-buying can be a very fickle affair - you might have some feature that some person just can not live without once they see it. Also, take some photos and put on the web - I would suggest springing for a domain name (something like jsmithhomestead.com) at GoDaddy ($15) and then some web space (hostgator for $4.50 by the month). $20 or $30 is a small price to pay for that service if it helps you sell. Put the web domain name on your sign - *Photos at JSMITHHOMESTEAD.COM* . Even if you have to hire someone (or your neighbor kid) to put the photos on the web for you it is worth it. Zillow.com will allow you to do this as well - not sure if a fee or commission is involved, but I know that they are used by a lot of folks looking for a house-by-owner - the disadvantage there over your own website is that folks will then shop around more rather than focusing just on your home.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

MichaelZ said:


> Perhaps to make it a little less formal and intimidating, than "By Appointment Only", put "Please Call For Information or to Arrange a Visit!" This would be a bit more inviting. You don't want to turn away one potential customer. House-buying can be a very fickle affair - you might have some feature that some person just can not live without once they see it. Also, take some photos and put on the web - I would suggest springing for a domain name (something like jsmithhomestead.com) at GoDaddy ($15) and then some web space (hostgator for $4.50 by the month). $20 or $30 is a small price to pay for that service if it helps you sell. Put the web domain name on your sign - *Photos at JSMITHHOMESTEAD.COM* . Even if you have to hire someone (or your neighbor kid) to put the photos on the web for you it is worth it. Zillow.com will allow you to do this as well - not sure if a fee or commission is involved, but I know that they are used by a lot of folks looking for a house-by-owner - the disadvantage there over your own website is that folks will then shop around more rather than focusing just on your home.


I like that wording - thank you for the suggestion. We have already created a site via a blogging website so that we can showcase a little more than just "real estate". We have pictures of animals we have raised her, harvest, etc. I am hoping that it will get someone thinking about what they can do with this piece of land. We were also planning on Zillow as you suggested.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can get a little box to put on the front lawn near the sign, or right at the curb. They are usually circular. You make up an information sheet, copy it, roll them up and put in the box. People who are interested will take the sheet.

At the top of the sheet should be the address and a photo, so they remember which house it is for, and the phone number. List the price. Under that, the details of the house (see how realtors lay it all out). At the bottom of the page, another couple of photos of the interior, at the very bottom, your phone number again.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd suggest spending a little money and putting a decent looking gate across the end of the driveway. It will be a pain in the rear end for you but no matter how polite and firm your wording on a sign some will think it just doesn't apply to them. With a closed gate the worst you will get is a cell phone call from the end of the driveway insisting on an appointment because they're there now anyway. Good luck on your sale.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

mmoetc said:


> I'd suggest spending a little money and putting a decent looking gate across the end of the driveway. It will be a pain in the rear end for you but no matter how polite and firm your wording on a sign some will think it just doesn't apply to them. With a closed gate the worst you will get is a cell phone call from the end of the driveway insisting on an appointment because they're there now anyway. Good luck on your sale.


I've had men climb over the padlocked gate. No trespassing signs are completely ignored.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

homebody said:


> I've had men climb over the padlocked gate. No trespassing signs are completely ignored.


That's sort of my point. If the goal is to keep people from driving up unannounced without an appointment a nice sign won't be any deterent. A gate might not stop everyone but it will stop many more.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

mmoetc said:


> That's sort of my point. If the goal is to keep people from driving up unannounced without an appointment a nice sign won't be any deterent. A gate might not stop everyone but it will stop many more.



Always understand, 

Locks are only to keep the honest people out...


IF they climb the fence or find away around the gate, they are now criminals and appropriate actions should be taken..


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

beowoulf90 said:


> Always understand,
> 
> Locks are only to keep the honest people out...
> 
> ...


Before arresting them or shooting them you might want to check them for earnest money or see what their prequalified for.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Before arresting them or shooting them you might want to check them for earnest money or see what their prequalified for.


Funny 

Putting up a gate is not really an option. I would have to build a fence around the entire property to keep people out. 

One of the houses on our property is a rental and - I had a couple of people come look at it that made uncomfortable. And they were not scummy looking people. There was one lady that was trying to talk me into a rent-to-own. She was well dressed in a nice car. She was telling me about their house that just sold (worth many multiples of the value of the house we were renting) and that they needed to quickly move. But since the sale has not closed yet, they wanted to do rent-to-own. She also kept talking about other very expensive properties they owned in the past. If that is how she is used to live ... why would she even look at our little rental? Don't get me wrong, our rental house is really nice but it is not a $500,000 mansion. It just smelled like a scam. She even called me a while later to see if we rented it out. I definitely would not want this woman inside my house looking through every cabinet and drawer when I am home alone with the kids.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

You know the specifics of your property better than I. I don't know how far from the road your drive extends but a certain number of people who would be deterred by even a short walk would gladly drive that distance if they could. Signs will deter a certain number and how you react to the person sitting in your drive looking at your house is up to you.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> You know the specifics of your property better than I. I don't know how far from the road your drive extends but a certain number of people who would be deterred by even a short walk would gladly drive that distance if they could. Signs will deter a certain number and how you react to the person sitting in your drive looking at your house is up to you.


Definitely. I am not wanting to have people make an appointment a week in advance (which is clearly counterproductive to selling a house). I just want to be able to nicely ask "can you come at 4 PM instead of 3:30 PM?"


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Will do  I will post here the property information as well.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I would just take the sign up and down. When I was willing to show the place, the sign would be out by the road. When I don't want to show the place, the sign comes down. Then you only have to deal with the ones who saw it advertised online and can't follow instructions. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

We have sold 4 or 5 of our 16 places we lived by OWNER. We also had a close friend's mom MURDERED while showing a house in the best suburb in Milwaukee. My sister was a realtor in Sarasota and these comments come from my heart to keep YOU SAFE.

1. Do post a small container with information sheets on the house and make sure you have a few colored photos on it. Believe me, having gone to tons of FSBOs, even the best of us forget that great kitchen or bathroom. Make sure the container is waterproof and check it daily for needing more. We sold a large home on Milwaukee's east side in 1 day this way. 

2. Require calling first and appointments. This is mandatory. NO DRIVE UPs. Do not answer the door. Do not show yourself. If they call and say "we could see you" just say you were on a business call, speaker phone". 

We prequalified people on the phone in casual small talk. "How long have you been looking? What are your requirements for baths? This house requires a jumbo loan" (that statement knocked out looky-loos and was true).
I was sweet as pie when I told them that we worked and the house was not available unless we were there. (Even told them that when I was home). Everyone was nice when I was. 

3. NEVER show the house alone. Never. It is not worth it. 

4. We decided to have our own OPEN houses (only need 1 most times) and then directed the people interested to come then. The ones who bought the big house asked to come before anyone else - and they bought it. But my DH was there and we escorted them everywhere.

5. Empty your house of anything important, and accompany them. Lock up valuables. If you really want to sell fast, follow my realtor Sister's rules and mine - only a lamp on a table, 1 small centerpiece in the DR, nothing, not even a coffee maker out in the kitchen, and baths super clean and sparkly. We bought new towels and put them away in a bin for showings. We used the empty bin (when the towels were out for showings) for the coffee maker, kleenex boxes, clocks, knick knacks etc).

We stored stuff we needed access to but which would look like clutter in labeled boxes (labeled with colored stickers so we weren't advertising "here is the jewelry" haha), in the basement and just explained, hey, we are moving. 

Ok stay safe and hope you get a bidding war going.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Solar Geek said:


> We have sold 4 or 5 of our 16 places we lived by OWNER. We also had a close friend's mom MURDERED while showing a house in the best suburb in Milwaukee. My sister was a realtor in Sarasota and these comments come from my heart to keep YOU SAFE.
> 
> 1. Do post a small container with information sheets on the house and make sure you have a few colored photos on it. Believe me, having gone to tons of FSBOs, even the best of us forget that great kitchen or bathroom. Make sure the container is waterproof and check it daily for needing more. We sold a large home on Milwaukee's east side in 1 day this way.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your tips. Thank you!


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I had people walk up and start to open the door...I was at home and my car parked in sight. But if the house was for sale ...it was empty and unlocked!! Wrong on both accounts!
I want no sign on my property when for sale!! Too many lowlifes cruise looking for empty houses or houses for sale. I read that meth makers can be in and out of a house in two weeks while making drugs. They do not want to stay around long. 
Your house is occupied and you wont have that problem. But do stay she and collected.


----------



## TennHalfBack (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm interested in your experience selling your land. We live a few miles away, and may be looking some day. Anyhow, how about posting a sign with your phone number with a note to "please do not disturb the neighbor(or renter) in the house to the south" or some such.

Bob


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

TennHalfBack said:


> I'm interested in your experience selling your land. We live a few miles away, and may be looking some day. Anyhow, how about posting a sign with your phone number with a note to "please do not disturb the neighbor(or renter) in the house to the south" or some such.
> 
> Bob


I will post an update once we are done. We had a few other things come up (unrelated to the sale) so we delayed listing our house.


----------

